# Repair of cecum- use mod 22???



## landv (Mar 29, 2013)

My physician performed a sigmoid colon resection with end colostomy -Hartmann procedure. The patient also had 2 serosal tears in cecum which were repaired. I 
Need help with code for Repair of cecum..... or should I report Mod 22 on the 44143?

Thanks for help!!


----------



## Kisalyn (Apr 12, 2013)

New to surgery coding so I hope someone else chimes in if this is incorrect.

Look at 44604/44605.

CCI edits state that if the tear occurred during the procedure, we can't report it.


----------

